

The WebGL Globe - arunc
http://www.chromeexperiments.com/globe

======
CmonDev
[https://www.opengl.org/wiki/Texturing_a_Sphere](https://www.opengl.org/wiki/Texturing_a_Sphere)

But now in a scripting language!

